
8 hour trance to hack/study/do-things - gajju3588
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk26FUe38y0
======
juststeve
Thanks for this. I would recommend
[http://www.thegrandsound.com](http://www.thegrandsound.com) as well.

